# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  trải lòng thưởng thức những kỳ quan thế giới với tour Ý-Pháp-Tây Ban Nha

## piadoan

Bạn đã bao giờ tận mắt ngắm toàn cảnh Paris từ tầng 2 của tháp Eiffel??
Bạn thật sự muốn được chiêm ngưỡng bức chân dung Monalisa của họa sỹ lừng danh Leona De Vinci ?? Hay những kỳ quan của thế giới tại Châu Âu? Hãy tham gia cùng chúng tôi với những tour du lịch Châu Âu đầy khám phá!!
*ANH VIET MEDIA TV & TOURIST*52/4 Ly Chinh thang St, Ward 8, Dist 3, 
Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam
Tel: (848) 35 268 266 Fax: (848) 35 268 107 

*TOUR DU LỊCH CHÂU ÂU: Ý – TÂY BAN NHA- PHÁP*
(12 ngày 11 đêm)



Hãy đến với Ảnh Việt TouristĐể khám phá “những nét đẹp vượt thời gian” của thế giới!!!

Hành trình 12 ngày 11 đêm
Ngày 1: TPHCM – ROME
Ngày 2: ROME
Ngày 3: ROME-FLORENCE
Ngày 4: FLORENCE-PISA-VENICE
Ngày 5: VENICE-VERONA
Ngày 6: VERONA-MARID
Ngày 7: MARID-TOLEDO-MARID
Ngày 8: MARID-PARIS
Ngày 9: PARIS-CHÂTEAU DE VERSAILLER
Ngày 10: PARIS- Du ngoạn sông SEINE- Bào tàng LOUVRE
Ngày 11: PARIS-TPHCM
Ngày 12: TPHCM

Chi phí trọn gói: 77.450.000 đồng/1 khách
■Thuế sân bay các nước, phụ thu nhiên liệu và bảo hiểm hàng không
■Ngủ tại khách sạn 3 sao (2 người/phòng. Trong trường hợp lẻ khách hoặc lẻ nam/nữ, khách sẽ có phòng ở 3 người).
■Các bữa ăn theo chương trình tại nhà hàng.
■Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại. 
■Phí thăm quan thắng cảnh - vào cửa một lần. 
■Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu. 
■Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt suốt tuyến, hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt/Anh tại các nước Châu Âu. 
■Quà tặng của Ảnh Việt Tourist: Mũ + thẻ hành lý
■Bảo hiểm du lịch

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ Ms.Ngọc XuânMobile: 0906755519
Email: piadoan@anhviettourist.com
Website: www.anhviettourist.com

----------

